# your tow vehicle suggestions please:)



## Rmany (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello I am new here--I am planning to buy a tow vehicle for a trailer/5th wheel of 20,000 lbs max.  I have read peoples thoughts on F350 vs F450 and also some say Ford is less than ideal--and RAM or Chevy better. I have ALWAYS heard of quality issues with Ram brand. They improved much while part of Daimler--but with Fiat --I dont know.   I know from my Dad's experience that the F350 Dually with the 7.3 diesel was a fine truck --i drove it often towing a tandem axle dump trailer heaped with firewood--but pickup bed also had pallets all around on end and was filled to brim with firewood. Made many trips like this off over 100 miles round trip without any issues. I would probably use it for more local and regional hauling than long distance. At least with a trailer/5th wheel.  I have also planned to carry truck camper in bed.  Your knowledge would be a great help,thank you for your comments!


----------

